# Official Cadet Forum Poll



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

What is your current status?


----------



## Burrows (20 Aug 2005)

All posts have been purged.  You will NOT post in here again.  I expect all of you to be fully competent to do only the poll.


----------

